# مشروع طرق كامل تصميم هندسي وانشائي - من اعدادي



## falehffb (10 أغسطس 2007)

الى من يريد مشروع تخرج طرق ارجو منه ارسال رساله بالبريد الالكتروني
falehffb2006***********gmail.com

نمرة تلفوني
00972599094308​


----------



## أسامة حميد (10 أغسطس 2007)

atia_012***********


----------



## أسامة حميد (10 أغسطس 2007)

من يريد العمل فى مجال الطرق


----------



## falehffb (10 أغسطس 2007)

اخ اسامه ال***** مش واضح 
yahoo
hotmail
gmail
or what


----------



## falehffb (10 أغسطس 2007)

كما اني اريد العمل في مجال الطرق لاني اعتقد نفسي باني اتقنه


----------



## رامي ربيع (7 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## فارس حنون (14 ديسمبر 2007)

عفوا اخي بس الأيميــــــــل مو واضح كيف ممكن اتواصل معك وشكرا


----------



## garary (15 ديسمبر 2007)

عفوا اخي الأيميــــــــل غير واضح كيف ممكن ان نتواصل معك .وشكرا


----------



## garary (15 ديسمبر 2007)

falehffb قال:


> الى من يريد مشروع تخرج طرق ارجو منه ارسال رساله بالبريد الالكتروني
> falehffb2006***********gmail.com
> 
> نمرة تلفوني
> 00972599094308​



اخى الكريم ممكن انزال الموضوع فى المنتدى لتعم الاستفادة .وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (16 ديسمبر 2007)

بسرعة نزلو


----------



## garary (16 ديسمبر 2007)

garary قال:


> عفوا اخي الأيميــــــــل غير واضح كيف ممكن ان نتواصل معك .وشكرا



وينك اخى العزيز مافى رد


----------



## نيفين احمد حسن غبو (26 أبريل 2008)

*لتعم الفائدة*

السلام عليكم

ارجو انزال الملف على المنتدى حتى يستنى للجميع الاستفادة و اذا كان لديك اى شىء يتعلق بالتصميم الانشائى للعبارات الصندوقية تكون خدمتنى خدمة جليلة

و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## صقر مأرب (26 أبريل 2008)

[*COLOR="Red"]توجد نوعين من العبارات الصندوقيه ( خرسانيه , حجريه ) لكل منهما طريقة حساب وتصميم وكميات مختلفه تناسب غرض انشائها ويمكن تحديد النوع من قبل المهندس الانشائي بالنظر الي عدة عوامل موقعيه لمن يريد تفاصيل كافيه مع نماذج ارجو تحديد ذلك وسوف نقوم انشاالله بأرسالها هذا بريدي alakeely22*************[/COLOR]*


----------



## nabil2005 (28 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء تنزيل هته الملفات في المنتدى لتعم الفائدة


----------



## طريق الهندسة (28 أبريل 2008)

أخواني الأعزاء من يرغب في العمل 
1-مهندس تنفيذ ، أو مساح موقع (كمقاول)
2-كمهدنس استشاري

اريد ***** من يحتاج الي هذه الفرص بالمملكه العربية السعودية .

العمل في طرق سريعة بين المدن ، تابع لوزارة المواصلات .


----------



## حاج منقة (8 أغسطس 2009)

عاوز تزلنا بتصميم طريق اوتو استراد اعمل ليه ابلود وخلاص بعدين اسهل شيء تصميم الطرق!!


----------



## حاج منقة (8 أغسطس 2009)

معا نا خبرة 21 سنة في تصميم وتنفيذ الطرق الدولية والسريعة والمحلية والداخلية كنا عاوزين نطلع للنقد وليس للاستفادة.. 
لو عاوز تكون لامع في المجال استخدم 2009AutoCAD 3D Civil


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (9 أغسطس 2009)

اخي الكريم
ارجو منك سرعة ارسال هذا المشروع الى بريدي الاليكتروني وهو imabs1979 على الياهو وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حربى محمود (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس يحيى حبيشي (9 أغسطس 2009)

Downlod the program my frind please


----------



## علي فؤاد (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 أغسطس 2009)

*باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## falehffb (15 أغسطس 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء المشروع صار على المنتدى
[email protected]


----------



## hussein1988 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

يا زلمة محملنا جميلة بمشروعك المصدي


----------



## زهرة الشام1985 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

معلومات رائعة...مشكورين


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

​


----------



## hishe (15 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكركم على هذا الجهد الجبار واتمنى ان استفيد وافيد


----------



## hany_meselhey (15 ديسمبر 2009)

* مشكور*​


----------



## جهاد عبد القادر (16 ديسمبر 2009)

هل ممكن تزويدي بدراسة عن طبيعة الدرسات الجولوجية المطلوبه لانشاء مطار


----------



## م.الزبيدي (17 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اريد كتب بالطرق وبسرعة وخاصة عن الفشل في الpavement


----------



## م.الزبيدي (17 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد مساعدة في استخدام hcs2000


----------



## challenger1 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

_قمه الهندسه ان تبنى جسرا من الامل ****فوق بحر من اليأس_


----------



## م.الزبيدي (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجووكم مساعدة في استخدام hcs2000


----------



## بدرر1 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*قمه الهندسه ان تبنى جسرا من الامل ****فوق بحر من اليأس*​


----------



## ايمن الدعجة (20 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على الموضوع المفيد.


----------



## محمود الكوافي (22 ديسمبر 2009)

البيع والشراء في المنتدى ممنوع كلنا مهندسين وكلنا عندنا مشاريع ونشرفوا حاليا على مشاريع ومن منطلق الفائدة يجب ان تعمم ارجوا ان لانكون انانيين ولنرتق بالمنتدى العزيز رجاء 
المهندس محمود الكوافي ليبيا


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

يا باشمهندس ياريت تترك لينك عليه الشرح المطلوب وجزاكم الله خيرا

م/محمد الشاعر


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ياريت يابشمهندس تضيف اللينك لو مش عند حضرتك مانع لانني مشروع طرق وأريد أن اتواصل معك عبر المنتدي 

م/محمد الشاعر


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

يابشمهندس ياريت تنزل الرابط 

م/محمد الشاعر


----------



## ايهاب البغدادي (23 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي اسامه انا مهندس ايهاب اسماعيل من العراق خريج هندسة مساحة جامعة بغداد وانا ارغب في عمل المساحه لاني والحمد لله اجيد العمل في مجال عملي والحمد لله 
مع الشكر الجزيل وتمنياتي بلتوفيق


----------



## falehffb (13 يناير 2010)

الاخ حاج منقه.................... ما حد جابرك ترد 
واذا رديت رد بشكل يليق بشخص يدخل الى هذا المنتدى


----------



## عبدالله الطاروطى (13 يناير 2010)

مشكور يا اخى ولكن اعتقد من من يريد ان يساعد فمن الممكن ان يشير الموضوع على الملتقى واعتقد انك مخالف لقوانين المنتدى لانك وضعت رقم تليفونك


----------



## وليد حسن41 (8 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Adeeb saad (13 مارس 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

ارجو ارسال الاميل واضح


----------



## محمود يو (19 يونيو 2010)

*اخوكم م حسن ابراهيم *
مهندس طرق خبره 3 سنوات 
ارغب العمل بمجال الطرق 
الموبيل 002-0175169339
الايميل [email protected]


----------



## Wassfi (13 فبراير 2011)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Wassfi (13 فبراير 2011)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عزمي حماد (13 فبراير 2011)

الموضوع تضييع وقت لا غير
​


----------



## Abu Bakr Mohamed K (14 فبراير 2011)

الرجاء من الأخ الكريم التجاوب مع طلب الأعضاء وشكرا.


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (10 يوليو 2011)

شكر خاص لمنتدى المهندسين وكل العاملين عليه جزاكم الله خير


----------



## talb20 (10 يوليو 2011)

RCU4ErHu


----------



## لهون لهونى (10 يوليو 2011)

ارجو من الله يسامحك و مكانك جنة الفردوس انشاءالله


----------



## falehffb (10 يوليو 2011)

الاخوه الاعضاء وخاصة عزمي حماد 
المشروع مرفوع بالكامل على المنتدى

حتى ولو كنت يا اخ عزمي عضو متميز لا يعطيك الحق في الرد بهدا الكلام

لا تضيع وقتك


----------

